# Rome Katana 2019, should i get it?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Burton ratchets and ladders are the best and most trouble free...so if you get Romes...put on the B ratchets and ladders. Also less is more if they fit yer boots and stiffer is better than softer...imho


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Katanas are great


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

I've tried a lot of bindings and Rome Katanas (I have a pair of '18 and '19) are by far the best for me. The toe strap works really well if you resist the urge to overtighten it. There is so much adjustability that you can make them fit just how you like for both comfort and response. With the Katana, Rome are not trying to reinvent the wheel in a gimmicky way like many other manufacturers (EST, drive plates, skate tech, shadowfit, etc), they are just fine tuning the classic soft binding design so it works better.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Kevington said:


> With the Katana, Rome are not trying to reinvent the wheel in a gimmicky way like many other manufacturers (EST, drive plates, skate tech, shadowfit, etc), they are just fine tuning the classic soft binding design so it works better.


Gimmicky? Every one of those (never ridden drive plates though) noticeably changes _*how*_ the binding rides. No gimmicks there. 

Romes are very solid though, and their customer service is awesome. I've got a pair of Targas with well over 150 days on them (bought second hand from an instructor friend) and they ride great. I've replaced parts here and there but that's to be expected with that much heavy use, and Rome have sent parts out without question.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I swear by Rome bindings. So reliable and comfortable you can just forget about them.

The toe strap is awesome, but people must not take the time to adjust it or they try to crank it down too hard.

My riding buddy rides Targas on a hot knife and loves the pairing. Katanas would be great too.


----------



## Doraibu (Aug 13, 2017)

2020 Katana seems to have an updated toe straps. But binding versions in Australia is one season slower than the boards I think i.e 2020 boards and 2019 bindings this June


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

_LOVE_ my '17-'18 Katanas. 

Adjustable AF, comfortable, responsive, and no problems whatsoever with my toe straps! :shrug:

I ride 'em on a wide, full camber, past mid stiff board. They're great!!


----------



## Ole (Mar 25, 2019)

Get the Katanas. Best bindings I`ve tried. I bought Katanas 2019 and Falcors on 40 % on end-of-season sale, and to me the Katanas are in a different league. Comfort, response and the ability to set it up perfect to your stance and boots. I also like the toestraps, I have them in a more upright position than on Unions, so the rubber gets stretched more equally, and I don`t need to crank them as far as they go. Can`t comment on the durability on the toestraps though. Had the 2.5 % canting footbeds.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Get it. I love my Katanas. The pivot strap system was a game changer for me. It makes the binding so much more comfortable yet still responsive.


----------



## Pretty Ugly (Apr 11, 2019)

Thanks for all insightful recommendations, really appreciate that! 
I am lucky enough to get the very last pair of marble online (in Australia)! 
Once again, thanks for your time to leave a comment and help me out for making this decision. 

You guys are the best! Cheers mate!


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

Pretty Ugly said:


> Thanks for all insightful recommendations, really appreciate that!
> I am lucky enough to get the very last pair of marble online (in Australia)!
> Once again, thanks for your time to leave a comment and help me out for making this decision.
> 
> You guys are the best! Cheers mate!


Let us know how you like them.

I need to buy another set of bindings for my board, I currently have 18' cartels on there, but since I have sized my boots down I need to buy them in a medium....or buy a different set of bindings.

A few people have recommended the katanas to me, but for some reason im reluctant to leave the cartels, mainly because of there track record and burtons awesome customer service. When looking for reviews of the katanas you dont get anywhere near the amount of feedback that you do on the cartels.

But at the end of the day the cartels are the only binding ive ever owned so I dont have anything to compare then too.

All mountain with a bit of freestyle and butterability is what im after


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

woodhouse said:


> Let us know how you like them.
> 
> I need to buy another set of bindings for my board, I currently have 18' cartels on there, but since I have sized my boots down I need to buy them in a medium....or buy a different set of bindings.
> 
> ...


It's no guarantee that you will like the Katanas as much as I do, but I have been riding 3pair of Cartels on my boards Since '11! They were the only binding Id owned prior to the Katanas. 

I still like & ride my Cartels, but the Katanas are an awesome binding. I will not hesitate to purchase another pair when needed. 

Full disclosure:
In the last 3 years, I have upgraded _all_ my Cartels with the Genesis hammock straps. I like that they comfortably stiffen up the response of the Cartels without the need to over tighten due to the flex/give of the OEM padded ankle straps. :shrug:


----------



## DapperROMESDS (Nov 24, 2018)

chomps1211 said:


> It's no guarantee that you will like the Katanas as much as I do, but I have been riding 3pair of Cartels on my boards Since '11! They were the only binding Id owned prior to the Katanas.
> 
> I still like & ride my Cartels, but the Katanas are an awesome binding. I will not hesitate to purchase another pair when needed.
> 
> ...


So would you say you prefer Katanas over cartels? 
I myself have only road cartels for last 12 years and never had any issues however all these videos only seem like every on is now going to "UNION".
My first question do "UNION" make a solid product for me to switch... Or should I ride the Cartels/ maybe switch to Malavita... OR do I go to ROME Katanas I do only ride ROME boards as of now


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Having owned Cartels, Katanas and Union Atlas I would say Katanas are the best. BUT, I have specific needs: bad knees so D30 dampening and canting is great. High instep so lifting the ankle strap up higher reduces pain. Overall they are super comfortable. 

The Cartels are just so solid, reliable and versatile that if you have no problem with them then no need to change really. If they had one more mounting hole higher up for the ankle strap and Burton changed their discs so there was better toe-heel adjustment then I'd still be using them for sure. 

The Union Atlas feels more sturdy and you are noticeably higher up off the board. If you like the board feel of the softer baseplate on the Cartel then the Atlas will feel stiff at first. 

Basically: 

Cartels make me want to tweak and butter around the whole mountain and move my body around on the board to make stylish turns.
Atlas make me want to go really fast and you'd better get out my way if I cant jump over you.
Katanas make me want to do both and be comfortable while I'm at it.


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Doraibu said:


> 2020 Katana seems to have an updated toe straps. But binding versions in Australia is one season slower than the boards I think i.e 2020 boards and 2019 bindings this June


No looks like we are starting to get 2020 bindings in now. I'm waiting for prices to drop a bit more on the 19s.


----------



## Doraibu (Aug 13, 2017)

sush1 said:


> No looks like we are starting to get 2020 bindings in now. I'm waiting for prices to drop a bit more on the 19s.


oh yeah? which shop is that? just checked a few websites and still no signs of 2020 binding. just 2020 boards promo


----------



## posp3 (Feb 6, 2020)

Anyone have experience with Katanas chewing the back of boots up?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Actually, I find that my boot is starting to chew up the padding on my highback


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Actually, I find that my boot is starting to chew up the padding on my highback


Exactly, the front foot highback that is usually between 18-27 degree with the highback aligned to the heelside.

No issues with Katanas M/L (my friends have it and once we swapped boards for the whole day) or mine L/XL shredding my boots (Adidas Tacticals Adv 10 US). There is a very very minor mark on the boot but it’s nowhere near a scratch or anything.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

posp3 said:


> Anyone have experience with Katanas chewing the back of boots up?


Nothing like this with the Katanas. My Cartels however were starting to chew up the heels of my boots. 

I seem to have remedied this. Gorilla tape over the offending ridges on the Cartels heel cup and smoothed over the minor damage done to the boots with Shoe Goo. 

After 6 consecutive days riding & it seems to be holding up well.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I rode katanas for a couple years with nitro boots and they chewed them up really bad where the high back connected to the heel up. So more on the sides of my boots. 

it was so bad that even though I loved the bindings it bothered me too much. I’m toying around with the idea of getting the ‘21 as I’m on different boots now (Burton)


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

My only issue with Katanas is that the toe portion of my footbed doesn’t lock properly and slides a notch back creating a weird wrinkle in the footbed. I don’t think it effects how the perform. However it’s frustrating!


----------

